

Ruby IDE - jthorne1591

I am using codecademy to learn ruby and I am running into a problem where I can&#x27;t advance to the next level because of a syntax error. The error is very nonspecific so I don&#x27;t exactly know what component of my code contains an error. I would rather use an IDE  and a book to learn Ruby. Are there any recommended free integrated development environments?
======
mailslot
RubyMine is good, albeit glitchy on large projects.

------
hsendev
but my choice is IntelliJ IDEA with Ruby plug-in

[http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/ruby_rails.html](http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/ruby_rails.html)

------
devgurl36
Sublime Text 2 or 3

------
hsendev
try aptana;
[http://www.aptana.com/products/radrails](http://www.aptana.com/products/radrails)

